# TV stand first "design" sketchup opinions



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey all. This is my first attempt at making something using my own plans and I would very much appreciate your input to perfect my project. This is also my first attempt at using google sketchup so there is no jointery in the project until I get the base squared away.

I want a solid wood tv stand that has a housing for a sound bar. I'm also an avid gamer so I need room for Blu-Ray player, xbox 360, Ps3, and possibly Wii. Also room for my DVD's/Blu-Rays and games. This is also going in the corner of my living room but didn't want a corner stand so if I ever moved, I could re-use it. This is what I came up with. I know its just a tv stand and people are ragging on me that I want to make it out of walnut. They tell me just to buy plywood at a big box store and paint it. BLASPHEMY!

Like I said, the projects not complete and I will definitely share the sketchup when it is. Pretend theres already feet on it and the top is ogee'd.

I would like feedback on, is it ugly? too deep? too tall? cabinets could be wider/taller? Anything any of you can think of I would like to take into consideration. Thanks!

And just to give credit where it belongs, I didn't make the tv, I got it off the warehouse. My real one is very similiar


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks nice! :thumbsup:

I would add drawers in the top, That would bring it out flush with your doors and the dividers would also give your top the support needed to keep from sagging. 

You are also missing the top rail of your face frame.


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

the long top section is meant for a spot for the sound bar. The TV doesn't weigh a whole lot (15 lbs maybe?) so I'm not too concerned about sagging.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

hansmike said:


> the long top section is meant for a spot for the sound bar. The TV doesn't weigh a whole lot (15 lbs maybe?) so I'm not too concerned about sagging.



Without an upper rail... I can hear it sagging from it's own weight.

Add a TV and I can guarantee it. :yes:


----------



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

I would inset the doors instead of an overlay, and not miter the rails and stiles on the doors. Just my first thoughts.


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

hansmike said:


> The TV doesn't weigh a whole lot (15 lbs maybe?) so I'm not too concerned about sagging.



yep forget I said that. just noticed a little bit of sag in my cheapo tv stand right now, and its not as long.

I could put a top trim rail and add several braces.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

*if you only put tv on top*

////


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's an updated pic with feet and some lap joints. I also made the stand 2" thinner and added the top rail (front and back, lap jointed). In the actual project, it will have additional 1" perpendicular reinforcements for support.

Got the day off tomorrow and I'll model to see what it would look like with the flush doors as opposed to rail and stile. I'll try to add the textures too.

Thanks for the logical feedback!

:huh: <--- Me at designing


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

PaperJam said:


> I would inset the doors instead of an overlay, and not miter the rails and stiles on the doors. Just my first thoughts.


I agree 100% with this. the doors look out of place not being inset, and makes the piece look a little chunky to me.


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

So I decided to build another canoe, a skin on frame one this time instead of the strip so I can take it solo. Now I have 2 projects going on.

Well, I changed the doors to be flush, moved the vertical rails over so they're "inside" the shelves, lost the mitres, but kept the raised panel and I have to say I agree also. Looks 10x cleaner. Not so sure if I like those vertical rails in between the doors... The raised panel likely wont be so 'linear' as shown, but hopefully more like the pic on the bottom. I'm hesitant because this will be going into a corner for the time being and a corner stand is out of the question. Thanks for the help all! 

Mike


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

....


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

hansmike said:


> the long top section is meant for a spot for the sound bar. The TV doesn't weigh a whole lot (15 lbs maybe?) so I'm not too concerned about sagging.


Regardless of TV weight, it will probably sag over time.

The suggested drawers would improve the overall looks. As it sits, in my opinion, that big open space just detracts from the looks.

George


----------



## NOLAwoodwork (Feb 21, 2012)

what program did you use to make that design?

looks great by the way :thumbsup:

edit: just saw it in the original post. will definitely have to give it a try!


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

Carpenter, I was planning on making the doors.

George, I corrected myself and realized it will in fact sag over time. I'm planning on doing some type of reinforcement on the inside.

The reason for the big open space is for the sound bar, which will fit nicely in there. Currently, most sound bars sit in front of the tv and in my opinion, it just looks completely out of place. I wanted to make a tv stand around the idea of having a dedicated spot for a dedicated piece of equipment.


----------

